

For Linux, your core skill is navigating broken stuff, which is everything - andrewstuart
http://fourlightyears.blogspot.com/2015/05/in-linux-world-your-core-skill-is.html

======
MichaelCrawford
I was once paid six bucks an hour to do graveyard shift phone support for
Microport SystemV/AT, a port of UNIX to the 286 and 386.

My crowning achievement was writing up the complete procedure for installing a
printer. I had to concern myself with whether you needed a null modem or
straight through cable, or perhaps a parallel cables, permissions on various
files and so on.

Back then just making a hardcopy on UNIX was a collossal pain in the ass.

------
PaulHoule
On a bad day, Windows feels that way.

~~~
andrewstuart
The reason the post is not titled "Everything is broken on Windows" is because
I abandoned Windows as a server operating system a long time ago, after a
working lifetime of being a one-eyed Microsoft-y, because on Windows, not only
is everything broken, but in many cases there's nothing you can do to fix it.

~~~
yellowapple
The post should be titled "Everything is broken". There's very little (if any)
software that isn't irreparably broken in some way or other.

~~~
andrewstuart
Someone else already wrote and article called everything is broken in which he
says exactly that. I can't remember who that was.

